# [Netzteiltest] HEC 300TE-2WX



## Kreisverkehr (10. September 2009)

Für meinen HTPC habe ich ein günstiges, leises, möglichst niedrig dimensioniertes und hochwertiges Netzteil gesucht. Warum hab ich nun genau das Netzteil von HEC, anstatt z.B. ein BeQuiet Pure Power 300 genommen? Nun, nachdem Soulpain besagtes BeQuiet getestet hat, ein Freund mit seinem Pure Power recht zufrieden (irgendwo hab ich mal von einer starken Serienstreuung bzgl. des Lüfters gehört, kann dies aber nicht verifizieren) ist, bot sich in meinen Augen ein leises Produkt eines Herstellers an, der selbst produziert.


 Da ich nur einen Verbrauchsmesser zur Verfügung habe, sowie meinen HTPC musste ich wegen der Vergleichbarkeit noch ein zweites Netzteil testen. Nachdem sich das S12II 330 im Test gegen das Cougar Power 400 bei sehr geringer Auslastung behaupten konnte, bot es sich perfekt für einen Vergleich gegen das HEC an, sind diese doch ungefähr in der gleichen Watt-Klasse (300W und 330W).


 Meinen Fokus habe ich auf das Netzteil aus dem Hause HEC gelegt, und so möchte ich die Beschreibung des Seasonics möglich kurz halten.


*S12II 330*


*Leistungsdaten:*


 3,3V+ : 18A
 5V+:     20A
 Kombiniert: 120W


 +12V1: 17A
 +12V2: 17A
 Kombiniert: 24A (288W)


 -12V: 0,8A
 +5VSB: 2,5A


 Gesamtleistung: 330W




*Anschlüsse:* 


 1x 20+4Pin
 1x 4Pin
 1x PCIe
 6x Molex
 4x Sata


*Optik:*


 Von der Optik her macht das Seasonic einen hochwertigen Eindruck, sind doch die Kabel gesleevt, das schwarze Gehäuse pulverbeschichtet und ohne Verarbeitungsmängel.




*HEC 300TE-2WX*


*Leisungsdaten:*


 3,3V+ : 21A
 5V+:     15A
 Kombiniert: 103W


 +12V1: 11A
 +12V2: 14A
 Kombiniert: 19A (228W)


 -12V: 0,3A
 +5VSB: 2,5A


 Gesamtleistung: 300W


*Anschlüsse:*


 Auch wenn hier die offizielle Seite kein Wörtchen über einen PCIe-Adapter verliert, so ist dieser dennoch vorhanden. Bis eine neu gestaltete, aktuelle Seite online gestellt wird, dauert es noch eine Weile, daher sind folgende Anschlüsse zu nennen:


 1x 20+4Pin
 1x 4Pin
 1x PCIe (über beigelegtem Adapter)
 3x Sata
 3x Molex
 1x Floppy


 Und hier möchte ich nun das Hec etwas genauer betrachten:


 Kaum ausgepackt, wird schon ein Unterschied zum Seasonic mehr als nur offensichtlich: Die Kabel haben noch nie Sleeves gesehen und das Gehäuse ist weder schwarz noch pulverbeschichtet. Verarbeitungsmängel habe ich nicht festgestellt. Doch erstaunt hat mich hier die schwarze Kappe. Sowas ist mir bis jetzt noch nie bewusst untergekommen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




           Nachdem ich fürs erste etwas blöd geschaut hab, Kappe runter und da ist der gewohnte Stecker:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




           Hier kommt jetzt ein Bild des Aufklebers, der die Daten des Netzteils enthüllt. Schön zu sehen ist die 80Plus-Zertifizierung und die bei guten Netzteilen obligatorische Angabe der Combined-Leistungen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




           Doch halt, was sehen hier meine entzündeten Augen? Zum ersten Mal darf ich einen solchen Adapter erblicken, der – anstatt 2x Molex auf PCIe – 1x Molex auf PCIe bietet. Und auch wie beim Cougar Power 400 besteht ein kleiner Makel beim 20+4Pin-Stecker: Dieser hält einfach nicht richtig, so dass beim Einstecken in den entsprechenden Anschluss bei der Hauptplatine im Zusammenspiel mit (m)einem recht engen Gehäuse doch etwas Zeitaufwand nötig ist. Das macht die Konkurrenz besser. Auch wenn das technisch keine Rolle spielt, ist es für mich ein Schönheitsfehler, der nicht sein müsste. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




           Kommen wir nun zum eigentlichen Test: Den Verbrauchsmessungen.


 Als Grundlage habe ich – wie schon gesagt – meinen HTPC genommen, der nach Möglichkeit einen minimalen Energieverbrauch aufweisen soll. Wie später ersichtlich wird, ist mir das nicht wirklich gelungen, auch wenn die Grundauswahl der Komponenten genau das hätte erreichen sollen...
 Um einen Eindruck zu bekommen, was möglich ist bei geeigneten Komponenten habe ich meinen HTPC als PC antreten lassen und zwar einmal mit und einmal ohne optischem Laufwerk.
 Da ich den HTPC aber als Fernseher nutze, muss er natürlich auch in „Vollaustattung“ antreten, was noch eine TV-Karte und mittlerweile (m)eine Soundkarte zusätzlich bedeutet um meine Boxen nicht verhungern zu lassen.  


 Testsystem:


 Asus M3A78 Pro
 AMD Athlon X2 5000 BE @ 0,976V @ 1,6GHz
 1x 1024MB DDR2-667
 WD Caviar Green 1TB, 32MB Cache
 DVD-Brenner LG
 Technisat Skystar HD2
 X-Fi Xtreme Audio


 Um Vollast zu generieren (wobei es nicht wirklich Vollast ist, da die beiden Kerne nur zu ~80-90% ausgelastet sind) verwende ich die bei der TV-Karte mitgelieferte Softwarer EVE V2, mit der ich die Videos momentan schneide.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




           Wie man sieht, hat hier das Seasonic immer die Nase (sehr) knapp vorne, außer bei Vollast wo Gleichstand herscht.
  Mal schauen, wie sich die Sache bei „Vollbestückung“ verhält.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




           Die beiden zusätzlich eingebauten Karten treiben natürlich den Verbrauch um ~20% (11W) nach oben und verhalten konträr zur Maxime „minimaler Energieverbrauch“. Bei der Messung während dem Fernsehen (hier geht die Auslastung auf ~30%) zeigt sich die TV-Karte von ihrer hungrigen Seite, aber bei den Werten fürs Fernsehen muss ich eins noch anmerken: Hier habe ich den höchsten Wert genommen, teils fiel der Verbrauch kurzzeitig um ~11W, bzw. 5W und auch hier war das Hec immer ~2W „besser“ als das Seasonic.




 Nach dem Test des Verbrauchs per Messgerät komm ich nun zur subjektiv beurteilten Lautstärke.


 Da muss ich nun etwas ausholen, denn bei dem Punkt traf mich zuerst ein Schock, als ich das HEC eingebaut und in Betrieb genommen habe: Recht lautes Rauschen schlug mir entgegen. Im Endeffekt konnte der Test im ausgebauten Zustand Klarheit schaffen und aufzeigen, dass das Gehäuse die Abluft optimal staut und das Netzteil „um sein Leben pustet“.
 => Von der Lautstärke kann ich jetzt eigentlich nur sagen, dass es nicht unangenehm ist und sich beim Seasonic einpendelt.
 => Ich muss das Gehäuse noch optimieren bzgl. des Lufstroms, also kann ich keine Aussage zur Lautstärke im eingebauten Zustand machen.

*Fazit*


 Leicht fällt mir das Fazit beileibe nicht, denn beide Netzteile sind zwar ungefähr im gleichen Watt-Bereich und haben jeweils eine 80Plus-Zertifizierung, aber sie sind in zwei unterschiedlichen Preisregionen angesiedelt. Dieser Umstand wird deutlich, wenn man die Netzteile gegenüberstellt.


 Das Seasonic liegt nur hauchdünn mit dem Verbrauch vorne, ein Unterschied bei der Lautstärke ist kaum gegeben (beide an sich leise). Doch bei der Erscheinung liegen Welten zwischen beiden Produkten. Während das eine mit Pulverlack, gesleevten Kabeln und relativ vielen Steckern und dem nativen PCIe-Stecker daherkommt, gibt sich das andere Produkt mausgrau, wenigen Steckern und einem Molex auf PCIe-Adapter, um eben diesen Anschluss zu realisieren.


 Unterschiede ergeben sich aber in der Auslegung der Schienen, auffällig ist es bei 12V+: Bietet das S12II ganze 2 Schienen à 17A und kombiniert 24A (288W), so verfügt das 300TE-2WX über 11A auf 12V1 und 14A  auf 12V1, was kombiniert 19A  (228W) ergibt.
 Liegen beide Produkte in der Nennleistung „nur“ 30W auseinander, sind es bei 12V+ ganze 60W.


 Auch wenn das HEC den Test mit meinem Pentium D + GTS G92 (>340W an der Dose) überstanden hat, so ist bei recht verbrauchsstarken Rechnern eher das Seasonic zu bevorzugen. Hier sind die einzelnen Schienen (v.a. 12V+) stärker ausgelegt, auch wenn die maximalen Ausgangsleistungen relativ nahe zusammen liegen. Bei einer Grafikkkarte mit zwei PCIe-Steckern (wenn der Rechner das Netzteil trotzdem nicht überlastet), sollte das S12II bevozugt werden um der Überlastung einer Schiene entgegenzuwirken, da beim 300TE-2WX der erste PCIe-Stecker eh schon über einen Adapter realisiert wird.
Eins noch zum Seasonic S12II 330: Falls jemand mit dieses Netzteil kaufen möchte: Bitte nicht dieses kaufen, sondern die neue Version mit 80Plus Bronze Zertifizierung, deren Wirkungsgrad höher ist und teils weniger kostet.

 Wer jedoch einen wirklich günstigen und annehmbar leisen und Rechner (HTPC/Büro/Spiele) mit wenig Verbrauch zusammenstellen möchte, macht mit dem HEC 300TE-2WX nichts verkehrt: Hier wird nicht an der Technik, sondern am Aussehen gespart, um den niedrigen Preis zu realisieren.


----------



## poiu (10. September 2009)

hallo 

schöner Test 


Gruß 

poiu


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. September 2009)

Ah, danke dir.
Hat ja an sich auch Spaß gmacht, vor allem weil das NT sich bis jetzt noch nicht beschwert hat *g*


----------



## poiu (10. September 2009)

de unterschiede beim Wirkungsgrad liegen ja schon fast in der Messgenauigkeit des Messgerätes , oder ? 

das TE scheint ja eine brauchbare alternative zu sein, vorallem der Preis ist OK

das aussehen ist ja im HTCP eigentlich egal , der ist ja meist ohne Fenster usw.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. September 2009)

Wenn man die jeweilige Auslastung berücksichtigt dürfte der Wirkungsgrad leicht besser sein, bis auf die letzte Messung.
Merkt man den Unterschied? Nö, außer dass das eine NT weit mehr kostet und kaum was bringt für das Geld, wenn mans im HTPC einsetzt.

Vllt gibts leisere Netzteile, kann ich aber in diesem Rahmen nicht beurteilen...


----------



## poiu (10. September 2009)

hättest mal das Cougar 400 mal mit testen können, oder war es das gleiche testsystem ?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. September 2009)

Nope, war mein HTPC, da existieren keine Werte vom Power 400.


----------



## Meroe (22. September 2009)

Hallo,

schöner Netzteil-Test, danke dafür.
Das HEC steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste für den neuen PC.
Bei einem BeQuiet! Pure Power 300W, das ich für 1 Tag hatte, ist mir ein fieses, hochfrequentes Störgeräusch dermaßen auf die Nerven gegangen, daß ich es am nächsten Tag wieder zurückgebracht habe. Vielleicht die aktive PFC-Korrektur?
Hast du darauf bei dem HEC mal geachtet?
Wo hast du es (mit den 3 SATA-Anschlüssen und dem Adapter) bestellt?
Preis?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. September 2009)

Aktive PFC haben ja beide Netzteile, beim HEC ist mir kein Pfeifen aufgefallen.
Der Adapter sollte überall dabei sein, egal wo mans bestellt


----------



## Meroe (11. März 2010)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:
Ich habe mir eben den Nachfolger des 300TE gekauft, das 300T*A*-2WX mit 80plus Bronze Zertifikat.
Wird genauso nackt wie das 300TE geliefert (ohne Netzkabel), aber es ist leider kein PCIe-Adapter dabei.
Ist dafür aber auch günstiger zu bekommen als der Vorgänger, ich habe heute hier in Köln bei MSX-IT 18,40 Euro bezahlt.


----------

